# Curtain catches fire in Alabama



## ruinexplorer (Dec 24, 2014)

http://www.waff.com/story/27688880/...e-hall-fire?clienttype=generic&mobilecgbypass

http://www.waff.com/story/27681998/fire-disrupts-performance-at-von-braun-center


> HUNTSVILLE, AL (WAFF) -
> Fire officials said a curtain lowered onto a stage light is to blame for the blaze that interrupted the final minutes of a performance at the Von Braun Center.
> 
> Updated: Sunday, December 21 2014 11:03 PM EST2014-12-22 04:03:40 GMTDec 21, 2014 8:03 PM PSTDec 21, 2014 8:03 PM PST
> ...


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 25, 2014)

The picture of the flames and the guy with the fire extinguisher make me question the quality of their fire retardant. Fire code says that they must "self extinguish" when the heat source is removed within 5 Seconds if I remember right. That curtain doesn’t look like it's slowing down at all.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 26, 2014)

My thoughts as well.


----------



## RickR (Dec 27, 2014)

Few pay attention to the age of the retardant. 

Generally curtains need to be re-coated after awhile. That's them main reason for yearly testing, and the oldest don't have test strips.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 28, 2014)

OK, here is the long explanation of what happened . A large amount of wiring was going across the front of the stage and was laid flat on each side where the Main Curtain crossed over it. After 4 shows the curtain had been opened & closed about 6 times and it had dragged the wiring up into a pile about 3-4 inches tall under the curtain on both sides. The last time it was opened it dragged on the wire piles and was actually not completely opened at the bottom. A single light on each side was on the floor and now aimed at the curtain that is now swagged in front of it, eventually starting a fire. It is a good thing that the curtain was fire retardant or this could have quickly gotten out of hand. This was a showstopper, the audience of 1750 was evacuated and the event was never finished.

The show was Cirque Dreams Holidaze and I was running a spotlight. At one point I could see a clown onstage trying to pat out the small flames with his white gloved hands. Scary and funny at the same time. Now there is fire extinguisher powder everywhere.


There is no fire here, the lights onstage are glowing through the holes burned into the curtain.
.


----------



## jstroming (Dec 28, 2014)

But first, let me take a selfie!


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks for the accurate info @WooferHound. The stage right side of your picture is what proper flame retardant should look like in action. The material may glow and even flame up a tiny amount around the edges, but it essentially should be a slow smoldering glow. Stage Left however, where I think the other shot comes from, has issues about 7' or so above the deck. Your picture appears to show a small flame up, much larger in the other shot. Proper retardant shouldn't be able to flame up like that.

I encourage everyone to stop in your local theater supply shop and ask if they have some scraps of fire retardant treated material. Take it home and try to burn it in your driveway. Start with a match, then a lighter, finally a blow torch. It's a great educational exercise to see that stuff working properly.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 28, 2014)

As @WooferHound stated, the picture you show is not actually showing flames, but light shining through where the curtain burned. This one from the article, however, shows the technician putting out the flames. It is somewhat misleading with the smoke going up about 10', but the flames are clearly head height.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 29, 2014)

I can assure you that there were NO FLAMES on the curtain pictured. It's a photographic effect that looks like flames because there is haze and fire extinguisher powder in the air, plus the onstage lighting is hugely bright that is coming through. I was there looking at it. I'm realizing that the Extinguisher pictured is CO2 and the gas is being backlit. The photograph is White Balanced to Sunlight and the incandescent light makes the smoke looks like fire. This is a Cell Phone picture emailed to the TV station that did the story.


----------



## robartsd (Dec 29, 2014)

WooferHound said:


> A large amount of wiring was going across the front of the stage and was laid flat on each side where the Main Curtain crossed over it.


So the root problem was that the cabling on the deck was not secured well enough to prevent a traveler from refocusing high wattage instruments.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 29, 2014)

The light was never touched by the grand curtain and none of it's wiring was pulled at the instrument. 
Yes the wire going under the curtain was not taped down as you suggest. The result was that the curtain had dragged the wire up into a pile over 4 shows and rehearsals. The last time the curtain was opened the curtain dragged over the wire and never opened completely, resulting in it being in front of a floorlight that was in a position that normally would have been fine. The lights that caused the problem do not appear in any of the photographs.


----------



## egilson1 (Dec 29, 2014)

So the cable went from upstage to downstage across the plaster Line? Is there a fire curtain in this venue?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 30, 2014)

WooferHound said:


> I can assure you that there were NO FLAMES on the curtain pictured.




So, these holes were not created by flames, but just melted?


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 30, 2014)

No fire curtain, a sprinkler pipe runs across above the grand curtain.
In the picture, looking from the Spot booth, I saw a couple of brief flames lap up from the light but it was mainly smoldering and smoking.
Haven't seen that photo, you can see the extinguisher powder all over it.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 30, 2014)

ruinexplorer said:


> View attachment 11391
> 
> So, these holes were not created by flames, but just melted?


Yep and I take back what I said above. That's what a properly retardant treated curtain should look like. It's a slow glowing smolder as the fabric slowly dissolves.


----------

